# Alternatives to Puppy Pads



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Before anyone starts on the "dont use puppy pads" we live in a 1st floor flat and our 10 week old puppy only had his 1st jab last Monday.

We bought 10 from PAH last week for £3.99 and they went in about 4 days, then we bought 40 from Argos (made by the RSPCA) for £12.00 and that was Thursday I think.

Now we are running out of them quite fast and we cannot afford to keep buying them, so this is why i've started this thread to see if anyone can suggest an alternative ???

Once our puppy has had all of his jabs we will be taking him out all the time, and will only be using them as a over the night job.

Thank you in advance

Michelle xx


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Well if I absolutely HAD to use anything, I'd use newspaper.

To my mind, puppy pads are not only pointless but they are also too close to the texture of carpet for my liking.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep I'd go with newspaper, its what everyone used before the invention of puppypads.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> Well if I absolutely HAD to use anything, I'd use newspaper.
> 
> To my mind, puppy pads are not only pointless but they are also too close to the texture of carpet for my liking.


I'm sitting here now nodding my head lol

I agree with you over the texture of carpet thing. We hadn't thought of that before!

Newspaper it will be when the puppy pads run out.

Thank you xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would never use pads again but as you pointed out I have the easier task of house training as I can just pop the door open straight into the garden, when I did buy the pads for Henrick though I found the ones from Wilkinsons were the cheapest I could get, I can't remember the make though.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

i got mine from pet warehouse i gateshead 100 for £11 only used one box until he could go outside full time


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

we got ours from pound land. cant remember howmany you get in a paket though.


----------



## anne19 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiya, 
I also live in a flat (i know first thought most people think omg what is a dog of any size doing in a flat) but the thing is i have a staffy male called oscar and we live on the 2nd floor! what we find uselfull when it comes to toileting is that we take him out at about 7.30ish 8ish am and let him do his business and then go back to bed lol, but every few hours i take him for a short 5min walk and he does about 3 pees and a poo and then he'll come in and sleep. My boyfrined and I do this about 4-5times a day and he never has an accident. (although at night because he can only last 5hours without needing the loo he does have an accident but thats completely fine i can deal with that lol). I dont know if you guys have the time to do that, i do as many as I can before I go 2 college and after college before bed. He doesnt ever use the puppy pads he just tends to lay on them bless him but you should also try taking him out for one long time during the day where he has lots to do and big open fields, new dogs, new people so then when he gets home he'll sleep for quite a few hours and you wont have any accidents!
I hope ive helped in some way but let us all know what you decide to do and what works because then we can try it too hehe..


----------



## anne19 (Oct 5, 2009)

is that your dog in the picture?(thedogsmother) if it is that dog is beautifull! x


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> for Henrick


Thats such a cool name! 
I'd always use newspapers, puppy pads are just a clever idea for money making! They do soak it up though, but papers are free :wink5:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Newspapers. I also put a "peice" of carry bag underneath, so alll i do it pick the whole lot up and no mess underneath then, but I have got Chihuahua's so they dont do much anyway.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Newspapers. I also put a "peice" of carry bag underneath, so alll i do it pick the whole lot up and no mess underneath then, but I have got Chihuahua's so they dont do much anyway.


That sounds a great idea, thanks

Our puppy is a JRT X CHI so he doesn't do much either


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

anne19 said:


> is that your dog in the picture?(thedogsmother) if it is that dog is beautifull! x


Yep thats my baby thankyou.



MarKalAm said:


> Thats such a cool name!


Thanks, you wouldn't belive the amount of people who ask his name then when I tell them they call him Henry


----------



## Caroline Young (Feb 20, 2018)

MDF said:


> Before anyone starts on the "dont use puppy pads" we live in a 1st floor flat and our 10 week old puppy only had his 1st jab last Monday.
> 
> We bought 10 from PAH last week for £3.99 and they went in about 4 days, then we bought 40 from Argos (made by the RSPCA) for £12.00 and that was Thursday I think.
> 
> ...


I use puppy pads and newspaper but there comes a point around 5/6 weeks old tgth mischievous pups will shred the newspaper and try to destroy the pads. Persevere with a bit io noth when that happens. Figure out the favourite place to do it and use the pafs there. It won't be forever!!! Amazon do boxes of 100 for £10-15.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Caroline Young said:


> I use puppy pads and newspaper but there comes a point around 5/6 weeks old tgth mischievous pups will shred the newspaper and try to destroy the pads. Persevere with a bit io noth when that happens. Figure out the favourite place to do it and use the pafs there. It won't be forever!!! Amazon do boxes of 100 for £10-15.


Hopefully as this thread is from 2009, the dog will be housetrained by now 

But for anyone reading in future, puppy pads give mixed messages about whether indoor toileting is allowed or not and create confusion over toilet training. A garden that is not frequented by unvaccinated dogs and contaminated by the faeces of rats is generally considered to be relatively safe. Failing that a shallow box with turf makes for an easier transition to outdoor toileting.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Hopefully as this thread is from 2009, the dog will be housetrained by now


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a washable puppy pad when I was housetraining my adult dogs, just to leave down for emergencies if I had to go out. It worked really well for Reena, she knew where she had to go and used it reliably. It would wash and dry overnight and is also useful in the car for muddy paws.
Unfortunately Tango would use it to cover any accidents so made more mess than ever !

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=washable+puppy+pads


----------

